# Verlauf Kreisrund und nicht radial



## sight011 (3. September 2010)

Kann ich den Verlauf folgendermaßen an dem Kreis-Bogen orientieren?!

Ich hab mal ne Skizze angefertig (weiß=transparent, hatte nur Paint für die Skizze zur Verfügung, Pardon )


Mfg


EDIT Probiert das mal in Paint - es gibt leichteres


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. September 2010)

In Illustrator gibts das Verlaufsgitter, damit geht das.
Oder mit welchem Prog willst du das machen?

Gruß


----------



## sight011 (4. September 2010)

Verlaufsgitter, nie gehört?

Ja, Illustrator!

EDIT: Pooaahh!

http://www.phodana.de/illustrator/10-illustrator-verlaufsgitter-tutorials/

Das is ja super, bin leider auf nem Trainer-Lehrgang, kann deswegen nicht schauen!(Würde zuviel Speicher fressen die Tutorials mit dem Handy zu ziehen).

Kannst Du vielleicht nur kurz sagen, wo ich das finde, sonst mach ich mir doch morgen, den ganzen Tag nen Kopp' 


Doppel MfG A.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. September 2010)

HI,
im Illu CS 4 sieht das in der Werkzeugleiste so aus.

Gruß


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2010)

Das hab ich schon mal gesehen - das werde ich dann morgen doch glatt mal ausprobieren^

Thank y.

Wobei sich direkt eine übergreifende Frage auf tut - wie verhalten sich *.ai Dateien in After-Fx --> Kann ich die da noch skalieren (in guter Qualität oder ist der Tipp schön groß exportieren?

Das After-Fx die Transparenzen übernimmt -- davon geh ich einfach mal aus ;-)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. September 2010)

HI,
also AFX importiert normalerweise Vektorgrafiken auch als Vektoren, heißt du kannst sie skalieren. Transparenzen werden übernommen.
Was AFX jetzt jedoch mit den Verläufen macht kann ich dir nicht beantworten.

Gruß


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2010)

Ein Unterschied zwischen halb- und ganz Tranzparenzen wären noch die Frage 

- da der Verlauf ja aus Farbe und Transparenz bestehen soll, morgen wird es ja getestet


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2010)

Problem1:
Nachtrag - ich habe mich gerade noch einmal informiert und festgestellt, 
dass eingebundene *.ai Dateien wie Pixelgrafiken agieren und beim größer skallieren unscharfe Kanten bekommen.

Dies ist nicht der Fall, wenn man bei der importierten Ebene (die die *.ai Datei beinhaltet) die kleine Sonne wie im Anhang sichtbar, aktiviert 

mfg 


Hier ist das innerhalb von 10 min ganz gut erklärt, was man beim importieren von *.ai Dateien beachten muss: http://tv.adobe.com/de/watch/lerne-...ammenspiel-von-illustrator-und-after-effects/



Problem2:

http://www.sachaheck.net/blog/illustrator/illu-farbe-transparent

Deckkraftmaske ist wohl das zweite Losungswort! 

Super dann kann ich ja morgen mal starten und probieren ob das klappt


----------



## sight011 (6. September 2010)

Läuft ganz gut!

Nur das Gitter Werkzeug lässt sich nicht drauf anwenden!

Aber für den Effekt den ich haben will geht das super hier mal mein Ergebnis.

Wenn jemand weiß, warum das mit dem Gitter nicht geht, bitte posten!

(Bei mir war es so, wenn ich das Gitter angewendet habe, hat Illuistrator den Verlauf eliminiert! )


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. September 2010)

Hi,
ja das ist normal. Das Verlaufsgitter übernimmt nicht die vorher eingestellten Verläufe.
Das Verlaufsgitter ist in der Anwendung nicht ganz leicht da sich die Verlaufsvektoren nicht immer so verhalten wie ma nes gerne hätte.
Du mußt nach dem ersten Anwenden des Gitters einfach ein Ankerpunkt markieren und eine Farbe zuweisen, dann siehst du auch wieder einen Verlauf.

Gruß


----------

